# Wonderware vs Factory Talk



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

My current facility uses Wonderware for the distributed control system on the building and Factory Talk for some of the individual production machines. I have not seen Wonderware used for anything but DCS but I have seen Factory Talk used for both.

Not much experience programming either but I can poke around Factory Talk fairly easily and make some minor editing.

I would imagine there is probably a reason Factory Talk is all over the production equipment, I'm just not sure what it is.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If you are (as I judge from your other post) using RS5000 and therefore a Logix platform, the integration of RS5000 into FT is virtually seamless. It takes about 6 mouse clicks to integrate the two. No so with Underwear and now that they are owned by Schneider, who will be wholly unwilling to make it easier to use Rockwell, I doubt there will be much effort to change that. They tout it as being capable in their literature, but it is not as straightforward as advertised. Not as much of an issue for people with lots of experience in programming and integration, but given your relative inexperience, you may find it a lot simpler to match like with like by sticking with FT..


----------

